# The aisle seat



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Two Radical Muslim Terrorists boarded a flight out of London . One took a window seat and the other sat next to him in the middle seat...
Just before takeoff, a U.S. Marine sat down in the aisle seat. After takeoff, the Marine kicked his shoes off, wiggled his toes and was settling in when the Arab in the window seat said, "I need to get up and get a coke." 

" Don 't get up," said the Marine, "I'm in the aisle seat, "I'll get it for you." 
As soon as he left, one of the Arabs picked up the Marines shoe and spat in it.
When the Marine returned with the coke, the other Arab said, "That looks good, I'd really like one,too." 
Again, the Marine obligingly went to fetch it. While he was gone the other Arab picked up the Marines other shoe and spat in it. 
When the Marine returned, they all sat back and enjoyed the flight. 

As the plane was landing, the Marine slipped his feet into his shoes and knew immediately what had happened. 

"Why does it have to be this way?" he asked . "How long must this go on? This fighting between our nations?



This hatred? This animosity?



This spitting in shoes and peeing in Cokes?" 

THE FEW. THE PROUD. THE MARINES.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i concur. good one huge


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Read it before but it always makes me smile  

Everything I needed to know about Muslims I learned on 9-11


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That's hillarious right there!


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice I loved that one.


----------

